# tips for getting public works jobs?



## aperfcrcle (Feb 9, 2010)

Hey guys, don't know if anyone actually works for their townships or just subs out snow removal, but I will ask it anyways. I have owned my own landscaping co. for a few years now and it's starting to be a real headache to say the least. I have been looking into my local towns (smithtown, huntington, etc.) for possible employment but it seems practically impossible to get these jobs unless you are close knit with someone who holds a high position for that town. I am going to go down to a few personnel departments tomorrow to speak with people and see what I can do to greater my chances of being considered. but I figured I would put a feeler out on here to see if you guys have tips? Thanks for any responses, appreciate it!


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

Having a class A cdl and some heavy equipment experience is always a plus when looking at municipal work. Any road work experience is helpful too.


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

Usually these type of jobs are smack full of nepotism so unless you know someone or are related to someone high up in the food chain,you don't stand a chance of getting in.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

The town I live in, you are only used as a sub when they get "overloaded" with work.
They play the we already have pickups and dumps. So they're pretty much looking for graders and loaders. (At least here)
They also require a 2 mil liabiltiy which is the least of anyone's problem.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

If your talking working as an employee, then most are civil service so you need to place in the top 3 just to be considered for an interview if there is an opening. Of course knowing someone helps too.


----------



## aperfcrcle (Feb 9, 2010)

kinda figured its impossible without knowing someone. I was on the phone with the personnel departments of 2 towns already and they refuse to answer pretty much any questions. Guess I will keep paying taxes out my ass and competing with non legit companies.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

So then then your trying to do work as a sub contractor not working as an employee. If its a bid then it's public record as to when the contracts run for. Check with your town hall and get the bid specs.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

aperfcrcle;1540060 said:


> . Guess I will keep paying taxes out my ass and competing with non legit companies.


That is quite an accusation, surely you have something attest to this.


----------



## aperfcrcle (Feb 9, 2010)

grandview;1540342 said:


> So then then your trying to do work as a sub contractor not working as an employee. If its a bid then it's public record as to when the contracts run for. Check with your town hall and get the bid specs.


No i was looking to work for them as an employee.



BossPlow2010;1540420 said:


> That is quite an accusation, surely you have something attest to this.


Attest to high taxes? easy, I live in the state of New York.. illegal workers? Come to my town and I will drive you around and you can write every business name you see on a truck down.. then you can go to our county's website data base for licensed companies and you can see for yourself how many of them are licensed to work...


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

aperfcrcle;1540441 said:


> No i was looking to work for them as an employee.
> 
> Attest to high taxes? easy, I live in the state of New York.. illegal workers? Come to my town and I will drive you around and you can write every business name you see on a truck down.. then you can go to our county's website data base for licensed companies and you can see for yourself how many of them are licensed to work...


Go back to post #5 again.


----------



## Spool it up (Oct 30, 2012)

aperfcrcle;1540441 said:


> No i was looking to work for them as an employee.
> 
> Attest to high taxes? easy, I live in the state of New York.. illegal workers? Come to my town and I will drive you around and you can write every business name you see on a truck down.. then you can go to our county's website data base for licensed companies and you can see for yourself how many of them are licensed to work...


licensed just means proof of workmans comp, properly insured ,bonded and traceable . its called pay to play .


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

The OP means he's tired of trying to run his biz against the problems he's up against so he'd rather get out of business and simply work for his town's highway dep't. Clear as mud but I think I got it.


----------



## aperfcrcle (Feb 9, 2010)

tuney443;1540471 said:


> The OP means he's tired of trying to run his biz against the problems he's up against so he'd rather get out of business and simply work for his town's highway dep't. Clear as mud but I think I got it.


amazing! someone gets it lol


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

aperfcrcle;1540475 said:


> amazing! someone gets it lol


What about the companies that don't reside in your county?


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

aperfcrcle;1540475 said:


> amazing! someone gets it lol


It wasn't easy fellow New Yawka.For what it's worth,in my little paradise of NY,there is no licensing of tradesmen except for a few circumstances.


----------



## theholycow (Nov 29, 2002)

grandview;1540342 said:


> So then then your trying to do work as a sub contractor not working as an employee. If its a bid then it's public record as to when the contracts run for. Check with your town hall and get the bid specs.


...so you go to the bid opening. First they open bids from non-connected guys like us.
"BossPlow2010, license number 4161296, $12,000."
"aperfcrcle, license number 6126237, $11,400."
"grandview, license number 987161, $13,000."
"theholycow, license number 2357715, $11,700."

Then they get to the guy they like.
"ConnectedGuy, license number 1461611, hmm" <a dozen pages from the bid are shuffled around> "...hey Mike, does that look like mumblemumble?" 
"Yeah, it is." 
"ConnectedGuy, license number 1461611, $11,350."

Been there done that.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

theholycow;1540492 said:


> ...so you go to the bid opening. First they open bids from non-connected guys like us.
> "BossPlow2010, license number 4161296, $12,000."
> "aperfcrcle, license number 6126237, $11,400."
> "grandview, license number 987161, $13,000."
> ...


That don't sound fair,Around here we staple hundred bills on the bid sheet we turn in.


----------



## theholycow (Nov 29, 2002)

:laughing:


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

theholycow;1540492 said:


> ...so you go to the bid opening. First they open bids from non-connected guys like us.
> "BossPlow2010, license number 4161296, $12,000."
> "aperfcrcle, license number 6126237, $11,400."
> "grandview, license number 987161, $13,000."
> ...


Thats about it too!


----------



## aperfcrcle (Feb 9, 2010)

Spool it up;1540456 said:


> licensed just means proof of workmans comp, properly insured ,bonded and traceable . its called pay to play .


where I live it is illegal to work without a license. There is a test required to take as well as minimum requirements your company needs to meet in order to get one.



BossPlow2010;1540483 said:


> What about the companies that don't reside in your county?


Theres only 2 counties in my lovely slice of paradise, and the other county has an even more strict licensing procedure haha.


----------



## jrs.landscaping (Nov 18, 2012)

grandview;1540494 said:


> That don't sound fair,Around here we staple hundred bills on the bid sheet we turn in.


 :laughing:

That's how the game is played around here too


----------



## CityGuy (Dec 19, 2008)

Try to find a city/county what ever you call it where you are from and get in as a seasonal/part-timeer. It is not always a good old boys club. I spent 2 years as a seasonal proving myself to get in full time. It is very tough in these economic times to get in but the aging public work force is allowing people in alittle at a time.


----------

